
(take 8 (phil-hagelberg)) (2010) - tosh
http://blog.fogus.me/2010/06/28/take-8-phil-hagelberg/
======
TY
This is from 2010.

~~~
marcosdumay
Oh, but if people annotate the title, it won't compile anymore.

~~~
eliben
... it will if you annotate it with (2010)

;-)

~~~
lgas
I think what you want is:

    
    
      (from 2010 (take 8 (phil-hagelberg)))

~~~
microcolonel
Or maybe just

    
    
        (take 8 (phil-hagelberg)) `(2010)
    

should compile.

